# Immodium and trouble urinating



## Lizzie87 (Jul 12, 2010)

I sometimes have trouble urinating after taking 3 or more Immodiums - today its been pretty bad where I feel like I need to go, but only a little bit comes out. Could this be a side effect of immodium? Has anyone else had this trouble?Thanks!


----------



## ssstinagail (Jan 17, 2008)

Immodium pulls the water from your intestines so you won't have diarrhea which makes your stools harder. It could be that reason that you aren't going as much!


----------



## Lizzie87 (Jul 12, 2010)

ssstinagail said:


> Immodium pulls the water from your intestines so you won't have diarrhea which makes your stools harder. It could be that reason that you aren't going as much!


It helps the diarrhea but makes it harder for me to urinate! I didnt know if this was a side effect of the immodium


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It might be... "urinary retention" is listed as a more rare side effect of it here:http://www.rxlist.com/imodium-drug.htm


----------



## Housebound_1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Imodium usually MAKES me have to pee a lot since it does pull the water out of the intestines. Could it be a urinary tract infection?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Me too! I take a good bit of immodium and feel I have to pee, but only trickle. I drink lots of water, so I know I have to go. Sometimes it's like I just have to concentrate and then I can go, but other times I just trickle. Husband gets a kick out of me, he has the same thing with his prostate. (Old folks humor...) He'll come in and run the sink water for me and that'll help me, just like with a child. haha


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I find it increases my flow as my stools are more solid and the water is absorbed into my system. Hmm.


----------



## lovemycats2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there. The same thing happens to me if I have to take more than 2 immodium. The first time it happened I rushed off to the doctors just knowing I was getting a bladder infection.It gave me all the symptoms of an infection except for the pain that usually comes with it. Got checked, and everything was fine. The doc says just to drink more water or juice when I take more than 2. Hope everyone is having a pain free day! Linda


----------

